# Guitar Stand



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just finishing my first accoustical guitar build and I'm looking for some plans for a stand. If there are any on this forum, could someone please lead me to it.

Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Potowner1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just finishing my first accoustical guitar build and I'm looking for some plans for a stand. If there are any on this forum, could someone please lead me to it.
> 
> Thanks


There are dozens of styles out there if you just search for wood guitar stands. Do you have any photos of your first build? I'm about 90% complete with my first build so I'm right behind you.

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Rick...

couple years back, @denniswoody made a beauty....well worth the read at the very least

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/47848-guitar-cabinet-something-bit-different.html

I still have intents on doing one for my SIL.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks David & Bill.

David, I don't have any pictures yet, but I will post them when it is done. I don't want to bore people with photos of the build.

Bill, thank you for the link. That is a reallt nice piece and well made, but due to room constraints, I am going to be making something much smaller.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Look at the photos to get some ideas https://www.google.com/search?q=wooden+guitar+stands&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&tbm=isch&imgil=knJhfoWqWLAvFM%253A%253Blz18Af30cgFlyM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fhelstromguitarstand.com%25252Fguitar-stand.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=knJhfoWqWLAvFM%253A%252Clz18Af30cgFlyM%252C_&usg=__W-Q6qFEF3iQDU5XSgF0540aNJ3k%3D&biw=1277&bih=638&ved=0ahUKEwja4L_d1uvNAhXGNj4KHUDGDyMQyjcIVQ&ei=rbSDV5rWLMbt-AHAjL-YAg#imgrc=knJhfoWqWLAvFM%3A they range from basic to works of art. For an acoustic guitar, Martin Guitars sells one that could be easily duplicated.


----------

